# coyote bounty



## krittergitter

someone told me there is going to be a coyote bounty next year... does any one know if that is true or not?


----------



## Throwback

How would this be funded?


T


----------



## ol mike

Funded by the guvment -they got lots of money .


----------



## Throwback

ol mike said:


> Funded by the guvment -they got lots of money .



The gov't does not have ANY money. 


T


----------



## burkehunter

they have our money----- I wouldn't mind getting some of it back lol.


----------



## Throwback

If they want it to be effective they better pony up more than a couple of bucks a coyote. Anything less than an amount that would make ANYONE shoot one on sight would just be a "see, we tried it and it don't work" exercise. 

If you were in a deer stand in mid november and one ran out would you end the hunt (practically speaking) for 10 dollars? 

Now what if it was 300 dollars?

Having said that, someone told you something that I wouldn't put much stock in.

T


----------



## Throwback

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...chara_ron&page=g_col_schara_coyote-bounties05


----------



## GA DAWG

I shoot everyone I see now..I'd shoot the same amount if it was only 2 dollars


----------



## rawdawg2034

thats all i do is hunt coyotes I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rawdawg2034

Predator extreme had an article about the bounty


----------



## smitty8765

If they do it will be a county by county type thing. Mitchell county has a bounty on beavers. $25 per tail. Why could'nt they do something like that for the yotes?


----------



## Coastie

krittergitter said:


> someone told me there is going to be a coyote bounty next year... does any one know if that is true or not?



Don't hold your breath, the State doesn't have enough money to pay their employees let alone spend money on something that has been proven not to work.


----------



## Coastie

smitty8765 said:


> If they do it will be a county by county type thing. Mitchell county has a bounty on beavers. $25 per tail. Why could'nt they do something like that for the yotes?



If I send you the tails from the ones I trap, we'll split the profit, Right?


----------



## jason bales

Throwback said:


> If they want it to be effective they better pony up more than a couple of bucks a coyote. Anything less than an amount that would make ANYONE shoot one on sight would just be a "see, we tried it and it don't work" exercise.
> 
> If you were in a deer stand in mid november and one ran out would you end the hunt (practically speaking) for 10 dollars?
> 
> Now what if it was 300 dollars?
> 
> Having said that, someone told you something that I wouldn't put much stock in.
> 
> T



yes T i think most deer hunters would go ahead and put the yote down i know i would, and i was talking to the guys at the camp next to me last weekend and one guy said he let a 8 point go just to shoot the yote he seen at the same time.


----------



## injun joe

The insurance companies would never stand for it. Coyotes are doing to the deer population what the insurance industry has been trying to legislate for years..........reducing the herd. At the statehouse, your insurance money is used to buy favorable results (for the industry, not for you).


----------



## rawdawg2034

The bounty thing in this day and time won't work in fact it has never worked or we would still have one .  if you want good quality deer then we should kill every yote we see. 80% of the fawn population is killed in the first 8 weeks by yotes.  An animal cant differentiate between gunfire or thunder so shoot them off your stands it will help you in the long run. We can thin them out a little but you won't  eradicate them .


----------



## Throwback

injun joe said:


> The insurance companies would never stand for it. Coyotes are doing to the deer population what the insurance industry has been trying to legislate for years..........reducing the herd. At the statehouse, your insurance money is used to buy favorable results (for the industry, not for you).



Been waiting on someone to tie it all together.

T


----------



## Throwback

RAW DAWG GAME CALLS said:


> The bounty thing in this day and time won't work in fact it has never worked or we would still have one .  if you want good quality deer then we should kill every yote we see. 80% of the fawn population is killed in the first 8 weeks by yotes.  An animal cant differentiate between gunfire or thunder so shoot them off your stands it will help you in the long run. We can thin them out a little but you won't  eradicate them .



Reference please. 

T


----------



## rawdawg2034

I am sorry i for got to list the game birds. 
UGA did a study last year in north GA and NE. AL.  two 10k ac.  tracks of land the had a trapping co. out of TN. clean out 25 yotes, 6 cats, and 12 fox.  the controlled area had a better fawn rate then the uncontrolled area . they did DNA testing and several trail cams and video cameras . 
There is an article in the predator extreme this month on predation.


----------



## keller625

iv been told that there already is a bounty in the atlanta area counties on coyotes, just that anywhere with woods that you might be able to actualy try and hunt is private so the bounty doesnt realy do anything.  i have no idea on the truth to that though, might be old or made up, idk.


----------



## GAJOEY

RAW DAWG GAME CALLS said:


> thats all i do is hunt coyotes I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!



now Raw Dawg .... I know that aint all you do? ..you have more hustles than a street walker !!!!!


----------



## COYOTE X

No bounty exists in Georgia for coyotes......... However, if one did develop in the future, it would change my time spent calling coyotes from "hobby" to "part time job"..LOL COYOTE X


----------



## awr72

why doesnt the state allow coyote hunting year round on wmas thats what i dont understand im just gettin into the calling thing and have been reading every law there is on wmas and they only allow it during other seasons seems like they would allow guys the opp all year.prob why its hard to run  RABBIT ON WMA TOO.the way i read is during most of the hunting seasons with the weapon of that season ie if during small game only with small game weapons ie 17 or 22 or shotgun with 2 shot or smaller .seems they would let guys blast these things year round with at least centerfire 22.stupid to me why they look at yotes and hogs as a shoot em if ya see em type thing//// get rid of em


----------



## awr72

and then part two of my reading of the predator rules on wmas it says no electronic calls can be used for fox or bobcat  do we really have a shortage of them in georgia i think not .i know why small game hunting is so tuff on georgia wmas now


----------



## rawdawg2034

GAJOEY said:


> now Raw Dawg .... I know that aint all you do? ..you have more hustles than a street walker !!!!!



Don't Tell every one . They will expect more out of me.


----------



## Dupree

reedwelding@hotmail.com said:


> and then part two of my reading of the predator rules on wmas it says no electronic calls can be used for fox or bobcat  do we really have a shortage of them in georgia i think not .i know why small game hunting is so tuff on georgia wmas now




this year they started allowing electronic calls to be used for yotes on wma. you reading the current regs?


----------



## awr72

yes i realize they allow for yotes but if ya look at post 2 i said not for fox or bobcat


----------



## Coastie

reedwelding@hotmail.com said:


> and then part two of my reading of the predator rules on wmas it says no electronic calls can be used for fox or bobcat  do we really have a shortage of them in georgia i think not .i know why small game hunting is so tuff on georgia wmas now



Coyotes are considered a nuisance animal in Georgia, Fox and Bobcats are considered Furbearers and regulated under trapping regulations. You may hunt Furbearers with firearms as well as trapping them, but they are classified and treated differently. Trapping is illegal on most WMAs so while you may hunt Furbearers with firearms on them the trappers get short changed on the deal there.


----------



## BigCats

Yotes will be a problem in the state when the oh mighty TURKEY  is about gone


----------



## Coastie

BigCats said:


> Yotes will be a problem in the state when the oh mighty TURKEY  is about gone



Coyotes are a problem now according to most people I encounter, the problem is most people are too lazy or too busy or too indifferent to do something about it. There are opportunities in Georgia for nine months out of the year on public property and year round on private property to hunt and or trap them yet all anybody ever seems to do is complain about the lack of opportunity to hunt them on the terms of some individual. One person wants to hunt them at night with whatever it is that strikes his fancy at the moment, the next wants to hunt them year round on WMAs with his handy-dandy .22-250 equiped with coyote sensing radar and night vision, computer enhanced widgets. The truth of the matter is that very few are actually prepared to do anything other than bellyache about it. Club members complain about the number of coyotes and other predators on their properties yet their club presidents can't even get them to show up for work days to do anything. None of them are willing to spend some extra time in the off season (available year round) hunting the problem critters and as an extra benefit showing a presence to help keep tresspassers and others off of their lease. Everybody wants somebody else to take care of their problems but are unwilling to do anything about it themselves and would rather blame the DNR or some other agency for their own lack of initiative.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

You want to get rid of the coyote, buy your wife, girl friend, mother, daughters, etc...jackets, gloves, hats, or whatever made out of southern coyote pelts.  You create a market for southern coyotes and more folks will actively go after them.  Until then, they are gonna keep getting plentiful.  I remember when the first coyote was killed down in my neck of the woods and when we started catching them back in the 70s.....you couldn't do anything with them then, during the peak of the fur market, you can't do anything with them now.  The only reason we trapped them then was because the land owner wanted us to and we had to in order to have permission to trap. You were made to use a trap that other wise you would be using on a high dollar cat or fox (they were worth a good bit back in the late 70's).  Make a market for them, other than pens (pain in the .... to keep them alive) and then folks will target them intentionally.


----------



## Throwback

Coastie said:


> Coyotes are a problem now according to most people I encounter, the problem is most people are too lazy or too busy or too indifferent to do something about it. There are opportunities in Georgia for nine months out of the year on public property and year round on private property to hunt and or trap them yet all anybody ever seems to do is complain about the lack of opportunity to hunt them on the terms of some individual. One person wants to hunt them at night with whatever it is that strikes his fancy at the moment, the next wants to hunt them year round on WMAs with his handy-dandy .22-250 equiped with coyote sensing radar and night vision, computer enhanced widgets. The truth of the matter is that very few are actually prepared to do anything other than bellyache about it. Club members complain about the number of coyotes and other predators on their properties yet their club presidents can't even get them to show up for work days to do anything. None of them are willing to spend some extra time in the off season (available year round) hunting the problem critters and as an extra benefit showing a presence to help keep tresspassers and others off of their lease. Everybody wants somebody else to take care of their problems but are unwilling to do anything about it themselves and would rather blame the DNR or some other agency for their own lack of initiative.



    

T


----------



## Throwback

redneck_billcollector said:


> You want to get rid of the coyote, buy your wife, girl friend, mother, daughters, etc...jackets, gloves, hats, or whatever made out of southern coyote pelts.  You create a market for southern coyotes and more folks will actively go after them.  Until then, they are gonna keep getting plentiful.  I remember when the first coyote was killed down in my neck of the woods and when we started catching them back in the 70s.....you couldn't do anything with them then, during the peak of the fur market, you can't do anything with them now.  The only reason we trapped them then was because the land owner wanted us to and we had to in order to have permission to trap. You were made to use a trap that other wise you would be using on a high dollar cat or fox (they were worth a good bit back in the late 70's).  Make a market for them, other than pens (pain in the .... to keep them alive) and then folks will target them intentionally.



Ditto to this too. 

T


----------

